# TMC Aquaray 2 channel Controler with storm function



## livewire (23 Apr 2013)

Hello,

I have just purchased an TMC 1500 Ultima Tile and controler, The 2 chanel controler I have says it has the storm function on the box but I cant work out how the storm function works, it does not even say in the instructions how the storm function is activated so could anyone help me out?


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Apr 2013)

This may be the older style controller, but it still programmes the same.


----------



## livewire (23 Apr 2013)

Spot on Ian that is what I was looking for. 

That bloke on the video made me lol


----------



## bogwood (24 Apr 2013)

Interesting video.
I have a couple of controllers, but no mention of storm function.
Is it only on the ones that come with the Tile, rather than bought separately


----------

